# stickshot



## newbie101 (Feb 24, 2013)

how do I attach flat bands to a stickshot frame?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd say just like attaching one band or tube to a single fork of a slingshot... what's your stick look like? a stick? fold your band over the top of your rounded stick, wrap the folded part to your stick with some thin spare latex strip. search for how to attach bands


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I prefer a leather Gypsy tab. It makes it easy to use a tube loop and keeps the sides of the loop separated, making it less likely your pouch will capture your ammo and sling it back to you. For flat bands, you could just use an OTT attachment.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I did a quick search and found this one from B. Hays http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11610-stickshot-slingshot-shooting-single-band-shooter/?hl=stickshot Bill's stick is a bit longer than usual, but the attachment method is the same across the board.

I was trying to find the one I made, and some other members tuts... but there are few threads about it.... search here for stickshot and you may get other ideas

LGD


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

use the nor,al wrap and tuck method. on a stickshot i always go around more than i do on a conventional frame because it is bearing a lot of strain on one fork.


----------

